# Recommendations For Central Nc



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Thanksgiving we will be camping with friends and are looking for a campground with:

- full hook ups

- near ( preferably on a lake)

- the closer to Charlotte the better

Many thanks,

Dave


----------

